# DI2 ULTEGRA FD 6870 and RD 6770 Compatibility Issue



## gojuanes

Hey Guys,

Im new to the forum and Di2,... I got my DI2 installed today at the LBS and it worked without issues. Then I got home and downloaded the E-tube Project software in order to configure the shifting of the FD and add multi shift mode to the RD. after downloading the software it prompt me to update firmware for the battery (internal) and the junction box (5port). After that when running the connection check it told me that the FD 6870 and my RD 6770 are not in the same compatible group and it didn't allow me to move forward. After that my bike stopped shifting and it doesn't work anymore.

I kept playing around and found out that if I unplug either the FD or the RD then it allows me to set up in e-tube project and it also allows me to shift with the derailleur that is currently connected.

So at this point I can only operate one derailleur at a time when a few mins before I was able to operate both without issues (before the software).

Any idea why is this happening?,... I know the FD 6870 and RD 6770 are not in the same compatible group but it should still work and it was working before. 

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike

Welcome to the forum.

You're screwed.

I'm a Di2 technician so I can help a little bit. Your error was plugging in your mashup system into the E-tube project software and updating everything.

If you would have left E-tube at the 2.5.2 version instead of updating to 2.6 you might have been okay. The problem happened when you updated your battery to 3.0.5.

6770/6870 mashups are currently NOT compatible with the latest E-tube project updates and firmware updates. Now that you've upgraded the firmware on your battery, your system will not work and there's nothing you can do about it.

What you will need to do to make it work as is is to get a different battery. An old battery that has not had it's firmware updated yet. 


Or of course you can just get all the right parts, meaning a 6870 front derailleur. I'm a Shimano employee and have access to all of the warehousing and it's not a nice picture. You may be running the 6770 simply because Shimano America doesn't have any FD's in stock for 6870. We haven't for a good part of the year and we won't for a while. Actually we're backordered though the end of September right now.

So like I said, you're screwed. Stay away from the software until all of your components are the same and until then find yourself either an old, un-updated battery or a new 6870 FD. Those are the only ways to fix this.


----------



## Adim_X

There are 6870fd on eBay to be had. You could also check ribble or some other UK store. 

MMS, is it possible to uninstall his current e-tube software and revert back to a previous version...then reapply firmware?


----------



## MMsRepBike

Adim_X said:


> There are 6870fd on eBay to be had. You could also check ribble or some other UK store.
> 
> MMS, is it possible to uninstall his current e-tube software and revert back to a previous version...then reapply firmware?


No.

Yes, you can uninstall the 2.6 software, but you cannot flash the battery back to a previous firmware version. That battery is no longer compatible with mashup systems. Well, unless Shimano changes things, but as of today it cannot be reverted.

Our shop has two dedicated E-tube computers right now because of this. We have one with the old 2.5.2 on it that we use for mashup systems and we have one with 2.6 that we use for everything else.

Shimano simply wants us all to upgrade and to not mix and match. But this is life so we do what we have to to make things work. Our shop probably has 10 bikes or so that started as 10 speed that we converted to 11 by only swapping the RD, cassette and chain. They all run the old Ultegra wiring harness instead of the new junction A boxes. Shimano has discontinued that old harness and is no longer supporting it, but our customers don't want to upgrade if they don't have to, so we don't make them, we make it work.


----------



## scottma

If the mashup issue is a FD 6870 and RD 6770, wouldnt the easiest fix be to get a FD 6770?


----------



## Marc

scottma said:


> If the mashup issue is a FD 6870 and RD 6770, wouldnt the easiest fix be to get a FD 6770?


Depends on which brifters he has....that the OP just bought this group and had it installed 24 hours ago, and as such even had a mashup to start with is rather odd.


----------



## r1lee

So is shimano trying to kill all the mix match groups then? If I have all 6770 and wanted to go 11spd, the 6870 RD will no longer work with the updated battery firmware?

Can I still mix and match 9070 and 6870? Reason I ask is the 6870 has the mid cage derailleur.


----------



## metalheart

I heard about this a few days ago and had some concerns as I have a mashup 11 speed system (6870 rear derailleur, 6770 FS, 6770 shifters, and I think I hae the A junction box). The system has been working well for months. However, since I may add some things in the future, I was concerned about the rumor. My LBS knew nothing about it, so I called Shimano and they confirmed the information above. When I asked about the reasoning, the reply was that they design a drivetrain as a "system" and optimize the parts to work together and mashup systems are not what they prefer to have. I asked if this was really just marketing to sell more stuff and the technician I spoke with sounded convincing that there was at least some technical reasoning in the decision.

So, I changed out my 6770 FD to 6870 and at the same time changed my crankset to 6800 because I wanted shorter crank arms anyway. This was all done yesterday and on today's ride I did in fact notice the system is more quiet than it has been since I first had it installed. So, maybe there is some reality to the system logic....... But, for anyone who did the firmware upgrade it seems Shimano needs to work with folks to make things functional.


----------



## r1lee

In a 11spd mashup system, The front 6770 derailleur loses it's trim function, this is probably why your system is quieter. The trim is back and fully functional right now that you have upgraded to 6870.

On some bikes the trim function didn't matter, on others it was required to make sure you had the smoothest operation.

In the shimano forum site, like you said they are aware of this. They are asking people to not update the firmware to 2.6 until they confirm with shimano japan if this was a mistake or if they actually meant to do this.


----------



## metalheart

"The trim is back and fully functional" That must be the answer as to why my system is quieter now with the FD upgrade. I have an 11-32 cassette, so I think the trim may be more of an issue.

I hope Shimano makes this right with other mashup system users who have unknowingly made the firmware upgrade and had "you're screwed" results.


----------



## scottma

metalheart said:


> So, I changed out my 6770 FD to 6870 and at the same time changed my crankset to 6800 because I wanted shorter crank arms anyway. This was all done yesterday and on today's ride I did in fact notice the system is more quiet than it has been since I first had it installed. So, maybe there is some reality to the system logic....... But, for anyone who did the firmware upgrade it seems Shimano needs to work with folks to make things functional.


My bike (2013 Roubaix Expert) started life as 6700 compact 11-28. I upgraded the needed components to 6770 at the same time went to a 12-30 and replaced the KMC chain with an Ultegra. The drivetrain was always "noisier" than I liked. Nothing horrible, but I could always hear the chain running over the sprockets. In the 10 speed configuration, from 6700 to 6770 the only thing common was the crank. I have since upgraded to 6870 compact and 11-32. Complete drivetrain swap, no mashup. The difference is huge. The 6870 is whisper quiet. Like the crank is connected to air. I have two other bikes that are also quieter in the drivetrain that the 67xx Roubaix was. In fact, the 6700 derailleurs are on one of them but not the 6700 crank. My theory at least on my bike is the 6700 crank is not a quiet design.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

I just bought the FD & RD 6870 but after plugging them into my 6770 shifters, they dont work. I thought it would be plug & play.
Any help will be much appreciated since i have not upgraded any firmware.

Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike

ProEdgeBiker said:


> I just bought the FD & RD 6870 but after plugging them into my 6770 shifters, they dont work. I thought it would be plug & play.
> Any help will be much appreciated since i have not upgraded any firmware.
> 
> Thanks!


It's your shifters. They work, just not right now. They just need a firmware update and you'll be good to go.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

MMsRepBike said:


> It's your shifters. They work, just not right now. They just need a firmware update and you'll be good to go.


Done. LBS did the update and I'm all good.

THANKS!!


----------



## vette

MMsRepBike said:


> It's your shifters. They work, just not right now. They just need a firmware update and you'll be good to go.


I just got a deal($55.00)for some 6770 shifters from Jenson,I wanna keep 10 speed but upgrade to the newer & quieter 6870 F & R derailleurs which are 11 speed ,will I have any problems?


----------



## MMsRepBike

read that wrong.

yes, there will be problems.

your rear derailleur determines what speed the system runs.
so you'll need the matching derailleurs for whatever speed system you run.

you can't just set the stop on the rear mech to "make it not go into 11."
stops don't work like that on Di2, all you'll do is drain the battery and ruin the mech eventually by keeping it under constant load.

you can use those levers though on a full 11 speed system. The levers are just buttons.


----------



## Agflyer

Bit of an an old thread, but from what I've researched, as of Feb 2016, in order to upgrade from Ultegra 6770 Di2 to 6870, I'm going to need the following:

- 6870 11-spd Di2 RD (GS to use the larger cassette)
- 6870 Di2 FD
- 6870 11-spd chain
- 6870 11-spd cassette (11-32)

My 6770 Di2 brifters will work fine, and I can leave all cabling in place.

What I am unsure of is, do I need to replace my 6770 crankset (50/34)? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Dancer

You do not need to replace the crank set.

Dancer


----------



## Agflyer

Dancer said:


> You do not need to replace the crank set.
> 
> Dancer


Brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## powerclocks

I'm only new to Di2 and have only ever worked with lever/cable derailleurs, I am adapting but I have an early 6770 Ultegra rear derailleur, I had it looked at at the local bike shop and they could not get it to go to the large sprocket, I think they are adept at programming and uploading the correct software but when I got it back still no gear 10, the feedback is that there is too much play in the derailleur from wear/age and the only way would be to get a new one or a good used one. My question is, can these be didassembled to replace worn bushes and my second question is does anyone have an old Shimano Ultegra RD6770 derailleur body I could buy? or one for parts to experiment on?
Graeme


----------

